# Southern Style Banana Pudding



## wildcat97 (Nov 27, 2004)

My fav dessert  I also call this "real" banana pudding, too many people think that banana pudding is a cold dessert made with Jello products.

SOUTHERN-STYLE BANANA PUDDING      
3 1/2 tbsp. all-purpose flour
1 1/3 c. sugar
Dash salt
3 eggs, separated
3 c. milk
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1 (12 oz.) pkg. vanilla wafers
6 med. bananas
1/4 c. plus 2 tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. vanilla extract
Mix sugar and salt in heavy saucepan. Beat egg yolks. Combine egg yolks and milk; mix well. Stir dry ingredients. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until smooth and thickened. Remove from heat and add 1 teaspoon vanilla.

Layer wafers in 3 quart baking dish. Slice 2 bananas and layer over wafers. 

Beat egg whites (at room temperature) until foamy. Gradually add 1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar, beating until stiff peaks form. Add 1 teaspoon vanilla and beat until blended. Spread meringue over custard, sealing to edge of dish.

Bake at 425 degrees for 10 to 12 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 28, 2004)

Num!  Tx for the recipe - it's how I make mine, too!  And I hate it when it's made with instant pudding -yuck!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 28, 2004)

Make that two, please...on the YUM and the YUK!  

Great recipe!


----------



## Ardge (Nov 30, 2004)

bananas are my favorite fruit, and my favorite word to spell.

banana banana banana banbanaa ananababa nababa banaan

banana

great recipe.  thanks for posting it.  i will SURELY try it.

rj


----------

